# 18650 Battery wraps



## Viper_SA (12/11/18)

Who has a large variety of 18650 battery wraps to mark off paired batteries with please?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/18)

http://vapeguy.co.za/heat-shrink-18650-battery-wrap

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Viper_SA (13/11/18)

Bump


----------

